# Peeing blood!!



## Chi-Lilly (Dec 15, 2005)

My little lilly went pee pee outside and I saw some blood, then she peed on my carpet (happens all the time :evil: ) and I soaked it up onto some paper towel and it was a pink color. I am planning on taking her to the vet tomorrow with a pee sample, but would any of you know what the problem might be? I'm really worried about her


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

It's possible it is a urinary tract infection. That would be my best guess. If it is, your vet will put her on antibiotics, and it shouldn't be anything to worry about!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

how old is she?


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor thing! Give her hugs and kisses for me and update us as soon as you know anything.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh how sad. Does she seem to be in pain at all? I hope all goes well, do let us know!


----------



## Chi-Lilly (Dec 15, 2005)

Well today she didnt pee any blood at all and she is acting completly normal. So im going to wait and see how things go and hopefully it wont happen again. Thanks for the feedback everyone :wave:


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

There may still be blood in her urine, just not visible to the naked eye.
Just because her pee isn't pink anymore doesn't mean there isn't a problem still. and untreated Urinary or Bladder infections can lead to lifelong INCONTINENCE!
I would totally take her to the vet, don't wait becauseyou don't want to have a dog who can't hold it anymore.
and besides incontinence, if the infection moves to her kidneys, it can cause kidney problems and kidney disease kills.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah I agree, still take her to the vet with a urine sample.

I work as a vet tech and would run a LOT of urine samples and a lot of the samples would be positive for blood, even though the urine was yellow (no sign of blood) 

I would think maybe a UI (urinary infection) but it can be other things such as crystals and stones and that can cause major damage if not treated right away. THe fact your chi is acting normal is a good sign...but blood in the urine is never normal. If you saw a pink tint get it checked, if its nothing then you have peace of mind.


----------

